# grasshopper + photoshop



## macro junkie (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## idolomantis (Jun 23, 2008)

= great^^


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 23, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> = great^^


ornignal ]


----------



## bugzilla (Jun 23, 2008)

The original for me every time but the PS one looks nuts, not my taste though.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 23, 2008)

I know... you're bored or something. :lol: 

Nice work.


----------

